# suggestions on Vitamins & Supps?



## KhashLovesGucci (Nov 15, 2011)

I have about a 16 week old gotti/razors edge pup. She has a super healthy & shiny coat, and looks to be in great health.

I wanted to get her started on a good Multi Vitamin, and maybe.. possibly some type of other NATURAL muscle building supplement. I don't want anything that will mess with her temperment, or anything hormonal, that will mess with her gH or PgH. I just want her to grow up, and fill out as much as she possibly can NATURALLY.


I was thinking about possibly getting either Pet Tabs, or K9 Mega All-in-one-complete for her multi-vitamins, but i'm not sure yet. Are there any other better multi vitamins than those?

And as far as supps go, like i said, i'm looking for something all natural, and nothing superficial. I just want her to be super healthy, and have a strong immune system, and be big and muscular  





all opinions and suggestions are more than welcome! please let me know, i'm still pretty new to this site, and being a owner of a pit! so all the info i can get is greatly appreciated! 

Thank You!!!


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Showstopper: K9 Show Stopper for Dogs

Or

Nu Vet Plus:
Products

As far as muscles go...a lot of it is genetics the rest is hard work and exercise. Your pup is too young now to worry about muscles. Get your pup on good food then go from there. What food do you feed your pup?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nothing you give your dog is going to build muscle on her. Genetics are the greatest determining factors in how a dog turns out; however, environmental factors can also play a part. Do not buy some garbage like Bully Max thinking your dog is going to turn out like Fador (the Bully Max dog) because he just looks like that as do a lot of his kids. 
Per Deb (geisthxe) our health guru:

Numbered from best to worse

Good Vitamins: 
1. Liquid Health
2. Martin's K-9 Anti-Oxidant Formula
3. Canine PlusVetri Science 
4. Canine Plus Natural Pet
5. NuVet
6. Vet Vita Tabs 
7. Anything in discount stores or Drug Stores ALL GARBAGE
 Good Supplements:
1. Martin's K-9 Energol
2. Nupro Supplements 
3. Missing Link Plus 
4. K-9 Super Fuel
5. Show Stoppers

I give the following:
- Liquid Health Level 5000 = For the dogs Joints
- Martin's K-9 Anti-Oxidant Formula = Vitamins / Minerals


----------



## KhashLovesGucci (Nov 15, 2011)

I got her on natural balance right now, the potato and fish until about 6 months (to get her skin & coat nice and shiny at first) then at around 6 months, i was thinking about switching her over to blue's wilderness line, and getting her on a high protein diet, and go from there. 

Also, as of today istarted her on GNC ULTRA MEGA ultra plus Multi-Vitamins for puppies.


----------



## Chad M. Lane (Nov 29, 2011)

A well balanced diet plus maybe fish/salmon oil supplement is all you'll need, save your money on other supplements for something else. 

As a Prey Model Raw feeder the only supplement I use is salmon oil preserved with mixed tocopherols (Vitamin E). 

Many times you can have MORE problems using supplements than not using them. Especially ones with fat-soluble Vitamins like A and D among others as most good-high end kibble already have enough amounts of these Vitamins, and adding a supplement can over do it. Also watch out for Vitamin K in these supplements. 


Cheers,
Chad


----------



## KhashLovesGucci (Nov 15, 2011)

awesome, thanks for the sugg. chad. sounds legit. 

Ya, all i have her on, is just the GNC ULTA MEGA multi-Vit. for pupps, and i was thinking about getting her some type of gel/pump to put on her dinner called "alaskan wild" all it is is salmon oil with toc. and rosemary extract. 

As far as supps go i was just thinking about keeping her on that, until she hits 6 months, then switch her over to blue's wilderness line, and get her on a high protein diet (through food only, no supps)

after doing some research i found out, as you said, the more superficial supps you try to give your dog, the more problems it just causes down the line.

not worth it.

would rather her be all natural.


----------

